# Norm Calder Days



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

For three years now (July22 & 23 rd)they have a very big country & western shindig out at Carol's place. ( about 3 miles dues east of Fort Langley, B.C ). Just follow the road along the Fraser river and watch for the balloons on your right.
Most of the top Country & Western performers and bands from around the coast, plus some up from Nashville drop in to play.
Norm Calder was a Country & Western singer and picker of the first order so it's a tribute to Norm who pasted away 4 years ago.
If your in the area make sure you drop in as it is a real blast. Last year they had some top notch talent including a World Champion quick draw gun slinger that I swear could shoot the eyebrows off a nat at 50 yards and not wake him up !! evilGuitar:


----------

